# John Cage: Sociopath?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The reason I think Cage might be so universally disliked or discounted, ignored, is because of the things he represents, which are perceived to be 'un-American' to many, and are, indeed, at odds with much of American tradition. 

Cage embodies the 'individual' maverick artist in music, which is more common in art than it is in music. Beethoven might be an exception, but he was part of the tradition, whereas Cage is a real departure.

The form of Buddhism Cage subscribed to was Zen, which is an 'individual' form compared to other doctrinaire forms such as Nichiren. 

These doctrinaire, socially-oriented forms of religion are congruent with the aims of society and socialization; whwereas Zen is a more cloistered form.

The purpose of most 'above-ground' religions, besides their ostensible purpose of obtaining spiritual awareness, is that of social control and adherence to common social strictures, within the social fabric itself. Many times this social function becomes the overriding purpose for its existence.

In this sense, the kind artist which Cage embodied is viewed, at best, with grudging tolerance or downright suspicion.

Cage came from the 1950s, a time when hysteria and fear ruled. There was the threat of hydrogen bombs and Communists behind every door.

Now, in the present, new fears are added: terrorism, mass shootings, and the new fear of 'sociopaths' and 'crazy people' behind every door. Dr. Phil McGraw is now throwing the term 'sociopath' around freely, applying it to anyone who is not fully 'normal.'

All in all, I'd say it's a bad time to be John Cage.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2015)

Actually, it's best time.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Hay Millions.

I have a theory from reading many of the arguments in this forum that is probably wrong.

Some of the members of the forum think classical music is dying. I really do not know if this is true or not. Since they hate modern music many of them have made Cage and other modern composers the scapegoat for this perceived decline.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Are you all right? The way you throw around that word sociopath (or psychopath) like you are some kind of therapist or something? Are you? Because it sure doesn't sound like it.
Socio and psychopaths are simply persons roaming around among us who are manipulative, dangerous, often quite charming and completely unnoticeable except for the fact that they know exactly how to win you over and dominate while having no conscience or scruples whatever.
You put Cage in that category?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2015)

Also I don't think that Cage is ignored. A single concept piece of his in this forum has spawned countless threads each with countless pages of posts. Bach doesn't get that, Beethoven doesn't get that, Mozart doesn't get that. Cage is ignored like I'm celebrated.


----------

